# moderatores secundae classis



## cippislippis

Hallo everybody,

I have to translate a degree certificate (University of Dublin, 2005) from latin into English. The document certifies that the candidate received the "full and complete degree of Bachelor of Arts".
The last sentence gives me some problems, concerning Irish degrees:

Testamur [...] candidatum [...] *inter moderatores secundae classis secundae divisionis* locum obtinuisse.

What does it mean?

Is one of these translations correct?

We bear witness that the candidate obtained a position among the moderators of second class of second division​Or:
We bear witness that the candidate obtained a position among the moderators of 2.2 
​Thank you very much!

Chiara


----------



## Lamb67

*moderator* -oris m. [a governor , controller, manager]; 'equorum', [a driver

You can choose one of them instead of moderator.


----------



## cippislippis

Thank you Lamb67,

you are right, but I would like to understand the meaning of "obtinere locum inter moderatores" (I've read somewhere that a "moderator" (in English) is a person who obtained certain degrees, is it true?); and then, what "secundae classis secundae divisionis" refers to?

Maybe an Irish or English student (or ex-student!) could explain me the sistem of Bachelor's degrees, and what can I write in order not to write something meaningless!

Thanks,

C.


----------



## Lamb67

*mod·er·a·tor* 
_n._ *1. *One that moderates, as: *a. *One that arbitrates or mediates.
*b. *One who presides over a meeting, forum, or debate.

from thefreedictionary.com

So instead of its ancient meaning of moderator, here we have the modern one which is above. 
I cannot find other problems yet and prefer your first try.

That means the moderator is of 2nd class 2nd division, in other words his/her background.


----------



## Cagey

I think your first try is correct. For the second meaning, I would expect a different word order: "locum * secundae classis secundae divisionis."* 

As for the second part of your question, the Oxford English Dictionary offers this definition for *moderator:**b.* At Dublin University: an honours graduate.
So called because, prior to reform of the curriculum in 1833,  students who performed well were asked to moderate the examinations of  other students.

Trinity College is the University of Dublin.​So he received an honours degree of the second division of the second class. As you say, it would be helpful if someone familiar with the system would comment on how this is usually said in English.

Note: I have been warned that Dublin University may not necessarily be Trinity College.  Does the certificate tell you whether this is the one that is meant?


----------



## wildan1

Isn't _secundae classis secundae divisionis_ simply a back-translation of the British _second divison lower division_--honorable enough but nothing special?

In the US system I think this would be similar to a solid B average.


----------



## Cagey

I think you are probably right as to the sort of thing it is.  

It's just that I am not familiar with the exact terms to be used in the translation of a diploma.  Also, at least in some contexts, _moderatores_ appears to be translated as "honours".   Perhaps that is only if they are ranked in the first class.


----------



## pyan

In this list I've of British first degree titles I've put the  ordinary way of saying or writing the term in brackets after the full, formal  way. (The "ordinary way" would be acceptable to use in an application letter or CV but you probably need the full, formal version for the translation.)

First-class honours
*Second-class Honours, Upper Division (upper second or 2:1)*
Second-class Honours, Lower Divisision (lower second or 2:2)
Third-class Honours (a third)
Ordinary Degree (pass degree)


----------



## cippislippis

Thank you to all of you,

with your help and some researches, I have found out that in the University of Dublin (*not* Trinity College):

1) a student become a "moderator" if he/she achieves a certain degree and his/her curriculum is quite good; it is a kind of award;

2) _secundae classis secundae divisionis_ refers to Second class, Lower Division (or 2.2), that is also called second class, second division.

So my first translation ("...among moderators of second class, second division") seems to be correct.

I am grateful for your attention,
C.


----------



## panjandrum

The University of Dublin consists of one college - Trinity College (TCD).
http://www.tcd.ie/

I have no particular knowledge of the terminology used there, but although I know a good number of TCD graduates I have never heard them use the term "moderator" in this context.
There are, however, lots of references to "moderatorship" on the TCD website (above).


----------

